# Easy Napkin Smoking Vs Vaping Test



## huffnpuff (26/4/15)

So you're socializing and vaping with smokers and the conversation inevitably switches to vaping, here's a quick and easy test to have in your arsenal to show a smoker the difference...

I myself was surprised how even my darkest steeped juices still show up clear.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## cfm78910 (26/4/15)

Scary stuff. And that was just one pull on the cigarette. No wonder smoking kills so many people. We are very lucky indeed that we have an alternative now. This simple test really drives home a very powerful message.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/4/15)

Funnily enough, I tried this with my brother not too long ago to see what would happen and how it would work out. My results were exactly the same! 

I would love to see someone do a comparison against Vaping versus a Hookah (hubbly bubbly)...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brads (26/4/15)

Subd


----------

